# Can you band a dog like you can a goat?



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I know it's totally off the subject of goats but we have a puppy that needs to be nuetered and I was wondering if anyone has banded their pups like you would a buck.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

dont know about a pup but my dad did the barn cats like that and I am tempted to with the cost of neutering skyrocketing-I think it would work fine-just may not seem "ethical" or "right" to some and I personally wouldnt do that to a dog JMHO


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I wanted to specify that our pup is 6 1/2 months old and weighs about 60 pounds so he's not a little bitty thing. My concern is that his testicles are still close to his stomach and I want to make sure that I get everything in there.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

What comes to mind for me is that dogs can reach around there to lick and chew. He might tear himself up trying to get the band off.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It's not recommended because a dog's "attachments" are different but people do it with mixed results. My husband got a dog from a breeder who banded...the sack fell off and left a gaping, festering hole. I don't know if it just came off too soon, if the dog chewed or licked at it, got it caught on something or what, but it was grotesque. It did heal eventually...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I would not band a puppy/dog. I agree that they can reach it and will bite through it or move it to where the blood that has already been cut off from the body could re-enter the system causing issues. Plus on a side note I know there is research out there about how banding any animals actually causes internal bleeding and if I remember correctly Pat Coleby brought this up in her Natural Goat Care book (it's either in it or the sheep book, I have slept since reading them sorry).

Depending on where you live most areas have a discount neutering/spaying service. Some are income based others are just ran by retired or volunteer vets to help control the pet population. Also if you are lucky enough to live near a vet school they some times work out great deals for this in order for the students to practice. Just an idea.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

aound here they will not do dogs at the low cost or at the vet school-only cats :[ and the vets want 230 to neuter a dog-ridiculas as it was 75$ 10 years ago


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think because the dog's "package" is closer to the stomach that may not be as safe as banding a goat.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! That's a lot for a dog! At the vet clinic I work at, male dogs are $70, females dogs are $95.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

With the dog being 6.5 months old and about 60lbs it really on the high end should not be more then $140 at a normal vet office. They do need to be put under at that weight and age which with cat neuters all you have to do is give an injectable sedative so that is why cats are cheaper. Ask the local shelters if they have a low cost program or voucher that you would qualify for in your area. If you were in East TN there are a number of places I could tell you to go.

Best wishes that you can find an affordable place.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What state are you located in?

If it's MN but I think that is another members location you can try this after the new year
http://www.mnsnap.org/
https://sites.google.com/site/mnsnaporg/spay-day

Every state has a program it's just finding one near you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

They are in the Twin Cities-450 miles from us-There was a place that would in Fargo ND-across the river from MN-then something happened to someone dog and they casued an uproar so the lowcost wont do it-not cost effective to go anywhere else-I dont have a dog to do-mine are done-yet BF is getting a pup in 2 weeks!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess we are just very lucky in East TN. Around here it seems like every county has their own low cost spay and neuter service. I am extremely lucky to live within a 10 minute drive to a place where retired and volunteer vets donate their time to spay/neuter animals at very little cost. We had tons of feral cats at my parents old barn that took up after I moved the horses out about 4 years ago. They only charge $20 and one had a bite wound that they clipped and treated for free since they knew it was a feral cat. Since I am not from that state I don't know of any where else to tell you guys other then just try to ask around the shelters for information.

Way back when I worked with a farm call vet clinic we had lots of risky dogs to handle. I can understand if they get in a spot and can't safely work on an animal or if they feel threatened but they should still have some type of group available for services.

Best wishes!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately wouldn't band a dog. The risks are too high.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We are in north Alabama. I'll call around to see if I can find a low cost clinic around here. We won't be banding him since the risk seems too high.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That would be a BIG NO to the OP's question. 
*NO*


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

thomcarol said:


> We are in north Alabama. I'll call around to see if I can find a low cost clinic around here. We won't be banding him since the risk seems too high.


Ok well try here then. It is listed as North AL

https://nalspayneuter.org/N_Al_Spay_Neuter_About_Us.html

Looks like just $60 for a dog neuter.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As others have already said, NO.
A friend banded his dog. It was a huge disaster.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You can actually be charged for it. Just did a quick serach to see if it was in fact illegal, and found two cases where owners did it and were fined over $700 for cruelty to animals.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know neuters were so expensive. A year ago our vet charged us $25 for a neuter for a cat, and $160 from another vet for a cats emergency leg amputation, on a Sunday. You may try calling around to small town vets surrounding you see if their prices are more affordable. Good luck!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Small town vets are definitely more affordable than your city vets. Not sure where you live, but out here we give discounts on things. Like, if I refer you or your going to have multiple animals vaccinated ect. Just call around and find the cheapest place near you.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

In my state, banding a dog is illegal and is considered animal abuse by law. You are only allowed to band bulls, bucks and rams. (and possibly domestic stags). I know other states are like that too, because I have read where people were convicted of animal cruelty by banding their dogs.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Up here, in a state that is close to the lowest in the country on the pay scale, spays on larger dogs are $300.00-$400.00, neuters are $200.-250.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I am in North Al also, just above Tuscaloosa. My vet does a special Spay/Neuter month every year where the costs are cut considerably. You might try asking your clinics if they ever . Our clinic a neuter is on his size would be about $70-80.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2013. Do NOT band a dog. Take him to a vet or low cost neuter place.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

In most states banding a dog is classified as abuse and is a criminal offense. The fine, potential sentence of never owning animals and possible jail time is way more expensive than the cost of the vet doing it.

In my area a neuter is well over 300.00. Spays for larger dogs are 600.00 +.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an older post.
But no, a dog should not be banded.


----------

